# Thomas Weeks - Video Announcement of His Upcoming Wedding in October.  Holy Cow !



## Shimmie (Aug 11, 2009)

This video announcement came today in one of my email accounts.  

I truly have no words...... 

The Video:  Click on the right menu where it say Wedding (and some other words.  I was too surprised to remember what I saw).  It's the first item on the video menu.

http://www.bishopweeksnow.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=19&Itemid=33

Here's their picture...

Okay,  NOW I have some words...  

If HE can get married, then ANYONE can get married.   

I'm just sayin'......... I'm just sayin'....

I pray this works out.  I don't want to see anyone hurt anymore, especially by the press and the media.


----------



## Keen (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought they were already married.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 11, 2009)

I wish they weren't so 'hugged' up on their picture and in the video.   

I dunno, it's too  'Hugged Up'.   They're not married yet.  It's almost as if they're trying to prove how 'in love' they are.   That's all well and good, but.  I dunno'


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 11, 2009)

Keen said:


> I thought they were already married.


 
You KNEW about this?    

How come I didn't know.


----------



## Keen (Aug 11, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> You KNEW about this?
> 
> How come I didn't know.



Maybe you were gone when we discussed it. He introduced her maybe two or three months ago as the future Mrs. Weeks. She has an impressive resume. Maybe she's in it for the fame...


----------



## january noir (Aug 11, 2009)

She needs to work on that lip liner.  What a hot mess.


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW..I didn't know either...

I guess he has a passion for prophetesses  j/k


----------



## momi (Aug 11, 2009)

january noir said:


> She needs to work on that lip liner. What a hot mess.


 

They have got to be kidding with all of this foolishness.


----------



## january noir (Aug 11, 2009)

momi said:


> They have got to be kidding with all of this foolishness.



This is the stuff that turns people off of "religion."


----------



## momi (Aug 11, 2009)

Netta1 said:


> WOW..I didn't know either...
> 
> I guess he has a passion for prophetesses  j/k


 

A passion for profit if you ask me.  Lord help us.


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 11, 2009)

I am going to keep quiet.  I could say sooo much but I am going to take the very high road and just wish them the best.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 11, 2009)

Keen said:


> Maybe you were gone when we discussed it. He introduced her maybe two or three months ago as the future Mrs. Weeks. She has an impressive resume. Maybe she's in it for the fame...


 
Did the thread get locked ....?    

I'm sorry.  I'm just shocked.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 11, 2009)

january noir said:


> She needs to work on that lip liner. What a hot mess.


_"Evening Snow"_  Did you know about this too?    

I'm hurt.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 11, 2009)

mscocoface said:


> I am going to keep quiet. I could say sooo much but I am going to take the very high road and just wish them the best.


You're right.


----------



## goldielocs (Aug 11, 2009)

That whole situation is a MESS!!!!  

I was under the impression they were already married as well. They tend to act as if they already are.  

I agree, that lipliner is a hot mess...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 11, 2009)

goldielocs said:


> That whole situation is a MESS!!!!
> 
> I was under the impression they were already married as well.
> 
> ...


 


He better not 'hit' nobody.   

I'm just gonna say it.   Why would an intelligent woman wanna be with a man who hits women.  He beat the mess out of Juanita.   Not right at all.   He was wrong and got off.   

This 'picture' and video is just too 'in your face' as if they're trying to prove something to everybody.   What's there to prove?   Except he's a woman beater and she's not thinking straight.  As a woman of God, she can do far better.  She has nothing to be 'smug' about, in being with him.   

That's my $10 worth....


----------



## ILYandY (Aug 12, 2009)

This is a mess are they trying to be famous?


----------



## comike (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow....something doesn't seem right.  When did Juanita Bynum divorce him?


----------



## Laela (Aug 12, 2009)

I wish them well in their union..they seem happy.

Laela


----------



## january noir (Aug 12, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> _"Evening Snow"_  Did you know about this too?
> 
> I'm hurt.



There, there now Shimmie.    I knew after reading all the Juanita Bynum/Weeks threads on here.


----------



## january noir (Aug 12, 2009)

These are my last words about this fiasco.   

He's making a mockery of what marriage and serving God is supposed to be - as a bishop, beat up his first wife and then marry some young thang and have another "gala" event like nothing ever happened before.


----------



## momi (Aug 12, 2009)

mscocoface said:


> I am going to keep quiet.  I could say sooo much but I am going to take the very high road and just wish them the best.



I tried to take the high road - I think I may have passed the exit on the way to "give me a break" city.


----------



## royalty84 (Aug 12, 2009)

All I gotta say is  ...

But how long has it been since the divorce? And wasn't he in a ton of debt too? And what makes her think he won't beat her either? I hope she know how to play "grit-ball"...

Welp, whatever the motive is for this arrangement, I hope it works out... 

Back to work! 
_______________________________


Okay, one mo thing, lol

http://christinaglenn.com/ 

The video is on this page, and if he don't quit lookin' down her jacket ... lol


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Aug 12, 2009)

This is a hot mess!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Aug 12, 2009)

It seems so insincere 
God knows their true heart...


----------



## zenith (Aug 12, 2009)

Well the story was she was already married and was cheating on her hubby with Weeks, so she got her divorce too so this is wedding (i refuse to call their foolishness marriage) number 3 for both of them.


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 12, 2009)

That is a total of 6 marriages between the two of them?


----------



## daydreem2876 (Aug 12, 2009)

This whole situation is deeply troubling to me because all parties (him, her, and the ex) involved are setting poor examples of what it means to be in the leadership of the church.  I realized we are all sinners saved by grace, but at some point you have to learn when to make sound decisions and exercise some level of discretion.  The fact that they have the audacity to have this huge excessive wedding for a third marriage for each of them, he is a known and documented abuser, and his ministries have had money troubles under his leadership.  I struggle to find the Godliness in this whole situation... but that is merely my opinion and in the end to each, his own.

As far as the fiancee...
I learned recently my abusive ex has a new woman in his life and the only thing I could think is that I have instantly and instinctively added a new person to my prayer list... I feel the need to add the fiancee too.


----------



## zenith (Aug 12, 2009)

Weeks and Glen can do whatever the want. What i don't get are the people following their ministries. Is it that you can't see the deception or are they just oblivious?!


----------



## SilentRuby (Aug 12, 2009)

She must have been out of the country or on another planet when all this stuff was happening with him and Juanita 

What kind of message is this sending to the ladies that are believing God for a husband?


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 12, 2009)

january noir said:


> There, there now Shimmie.  I knew after reading all the Juanita Bynum/Weeks threads on here.


 
Where in the world was I when all of this was happening?    

Why did you not teeeellllllll me?   

Just kidding.   And to think the email account that I received this  announcement in was one that I hadn't been in for a while.   Just wasn't meant for me to see it then.  

Yall had threads on this and didn't tell me.   I missed all the fun.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Aug 12, 2009)

he is a fraud and a wife beater


----------



## Avyn (Aug 13, 2009)

momi said:


> I tried to take the high road - I think I may have passed the exit on the way to "give me a break" city.


 



three is the number of the Godhead.  maybe this third time will be real. hopefully!!!  

i wonder how JB feels about this.  God help them all.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Aug 13, 2009)

january noir said:


> This is the stuff that turns people off of "religion."



 You are 100% correct. Even though I was raised going to church every single week, you would have to drag me kicking and screaming now. I will sit and read my Bible at home, I will think on God's word while I tend my garden etc, but you will NEVER find me in a church or even really associating with Christians too much... because of stuff like this. 

And this woman calling herself a prophetess! SMDH... Jesus take the wheel! All I can think about is the money changers... the only folks Jesus got physical with  These folks are the moneychangers 2.0... gasoline drawls all the way.



january noir said:


> These are my last words about this fiasco.
> 
> He's making a mockery of what marriage and serving God is supposed to be - as a bishop, beat up his first wife and then marry some young thang and have another "gala" event like nothing ever happened before.



Nodding so hard I'm ready to break my freaking neck! 



zenith said:


> Well the story was she was already married and was cheating on her hubby with Weeks, so she got her divorce too so this is wedding (i refuse to call their foolishness marriage) number 3 for both of them.



I feel sick to my stomach. WOW. I don't even know what to say. 



music-bnatural-smile said:


> he is a fraud and a wife beater



I wonder who wife #4 will be? A prophetess too no doubt


----------



## Avyn (Aug 13, 2009)

........and who dis woman?  you say she been married 2 times before?  the horror!!!

does she have children?  how old is she?  she looks pretty young compared to him.

i just pray that she really sought God about this thing.  sometimes people get blind in regards to marriage.

from a blog called character corner:

*Look, I like this woman. 

All she has to do is check the anus to make sure it is not stretched and get an AIDS.

Next.*

this blog in on fire:
http://charactercorner.blogspot.com/2009/06/next-mrs-bishop-thomas-weeks-iii.html


----------



## Aviah (Aug 13, 2009)

I truly, TRULY hope he has turned his life around and is a better man than before. For his sake, her sake and the church's sake.
Before anyone condemns him, he has the oppurtunity of repentance too guys...


----------



## Aviah (Aug 13, 2009)

LadyPaniolo said:


> You are 100% correct. Even though I was raised going to church every single week, you would have to drag me kicking and screaming now. I will sit and read my Bible at home, I will think on God's word while I tend my garden etc, but you will NEVER find me in a church or even really associating with Christians too much... because of stuff like this.
> 
> And this woman calling herself a prophetess! SMDH... Jesus take the wheel! All I can think about is the money changers... the only folks Jesus got physical with  These folks are the moneychangers 2.0... gasoline drawls all the way.
> 
> ...



(VERY OT)
Going to Church desn't mean that all the people are perfect inside love. Sin is sin and its all the same in God's eyes (and yes we all do it), the difference is the heart. Sure no one wants to go to a Church full of hypocrites and backbiters, but they do exist and do come to Church. It should not be something other people deter you from, but a place (a decent church) God draws you to. I'm really sure if you pray about it and seek God about it He will lead you to a good church home (should you want one). Stepping away from issues are not always the way, if we are able to deal with these challenges in a Christ-like way, its true forming and exhibition of godly character. Sorry to "preach" but there are so many (understandably) missing out on fellowship that can very much help them with their walk with God because of things like this. Of course this does not excuse them, but it should not disallow you fellowship:"Not forsaking the assembling of ourselves together, as the manner of some is; but exhorting one another: and so much the more, as ye see the day approaching." (Hebrews 10:25).
Please note I'm really not trying to go off on you at all. Its because I care sis.
(gives back the thread)


----------



## Laela (Aug 13, 2009)

Amen, amen and amen.....

 and God bless you for giving some "bitter" medicine. It's nothing but TRUTH, offered with Love.

Laela





Aviah said:


> (VERY OT)
> *Going to Church desn't mean that all the people are perfect inside love. Sin is sin and its all the same in God's eyes (and yes we all do it), the difference is the heart.* Sure no one wants to go to a Church full of hypocrites and backbiters, but they do exist and do come to Church. It should not be something other people deter you from, but a place (a decent church) God draws you to. I'm really sure if you pray about it and seek God about it He will lead you to a good church home (should you want one). Stepping away from issues are not always the way, if we are able to deal with these challenges in a Christ-like way, its true forming and exhibition of godly character. Sorry to "preach" but there are so many (understandably) missing out on fellowship that can very much help them with their walk with God because of things like this. Of course this does not excuse them, but it should not disallow you fellowship:"Not forsaking the assembling of ourselves together, as the manner of some is; but exhorting one another: and so much the more, as ye see the day approaching." (Hebrews 10:25).
> Please note I'm really not trying to go off on you at all. Its because I care sis.
> (gives back the thread)


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 13, 2009)

I wish them well and let them live with their choice, yet hoping that they are one with God.   I'd never wish ill or one's loss of relationship with our Father.   

However, I do not feel that they should be in Ministry.   Not in this light.  It's giving the wrong message about 'our' Faith, that 'anything goes'.   You can do as you please and still lead others.   

No....   

Pastors are ordained as Sheppards, a watchman over the souls of the 'sheep' in their congregation.    Whatever the spirit of the Pastor is, 'trickles' down from the Altar into the 'fold' where the sheep take on that same spirit or even worse, 'support' it.     

Pastors are literally 'seed' planters into te souls of their congregation.  

Mark 4:14 says, _"The 'sower' soweth the word."_ 

What word, what message is being sown here?   What lessons are being taught and what is being taught to be accepted?  

What does this Pastor say to a couple who marry and then want to divorce?   

What does he say to young engaged couples about restraint?  

Looking at their picture, it gives the impression that they 'may' be ( emphasis is on "MAY BE") somewhat 'passionate' (hugged up) with one another, privately.     

This* public display* should be for a Christian couple in leadership, *after* they are married.  

It is as if he is trying to prove something, so is she; with all of this open display. But it only shows that what they are trying to prove is telling that it's not all there as they want folks to see it.   

It's their business, I respect that.  But they should keep it their business, keep it private instead of making a spectacle and broadcast of it worldwide.    It' just makes the 'Church' (the real Church) look bad. 

Again, I wish them well as a married couple and as Christians who seek to follow God's heart.    But they do not belong in leadship and not broadcast all over the world.   This is not Christ's example of someone to follow.   It's just not.  

I'm sad and feel sick about this, because of what it's doing to the Church.  This mess has an ill effect upon the Body of Christ.   It's too open and too widespread and this is where they have made a huge mistake, by not keeping it private.

I'm venting....


----------



## Laela (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't like the turn this thread is taking..  for two main reasons:

We're starting to condemn *all Christians *because of the actions of two people and

God is being mocked.... 

What does the Love that God has for us has to do with two people deciding to get married? I fail to understand why God gets the short end of the stick when it comes to worshipping HIM... we look to MAN when we should look to God. Are we so afraid to get close to him that we have to use the lives of other people as an excuse to not go to church or to give our lives to him? This is all I'm seeing... so please correct me if I'm wrong.

*Satan is enjoying this thread. HE is the Enemy...not MAN -- not Bishop Weeks, not this Prophetess he is marrying.* 

I know full well the story behind this Bishop Weeks and his ex, Juanita Bynum. They are charged with the souls of others as leaders of congregations and for this they will answer only to God. But we must also remember, WE are not responsible for his life and answering to God for his actions, HE is.  His ex-wife Juanita Bynum had forgiven him publicly and said she'd never speak against him. The Bible calls for us to rebuke our brother when he sins/does wrong to help keep him in the fold. But this is what I'm struggling with: *What sin are these two people committing marrying each other*? Can someone please explain it to me?

Forgiveness is very serious in the Kingdom of God.... to the point where we can go to Hell if we refuse to forgive.
Yesterday is gone, tomorrow may never come, today is yours.

It's true that God doesn't like divorce.. he says that in the Book of Malachi:
_"I hate divorce," says the LORD God of Israel, "and I hate a man's covering himself with violence as well as with his garment," says the LORD Almighty. So guard yourself in your spirit, and do not break faith._ (Chapter 2, verse 16)
So those (in the FAITH) who do divorce or are thinking about divorce really have to seek God's face first and look at their hearts. 

But my problem isn't that a Christian man who beat his wife is marrying for the third time. Something good actually came out of this situation: People started paying more attention to the many women who are beaten and killed each year under the euphemism of "domestic violence", of which my own sister was a victim. 

My problem isn't that this woman he is marrying "says she's a prophetess, wears too much makeup or looks like the next fool"  (according to people's responses I've read online). I don't know what her relationship with God is. My problem is this:

_People tend to use Christians' failures (when they stumble/fall) as confirmation of their own beliefs. They use it as an excuse to not go to church or do what God is calling them to do. They are on the fence.  No man can serve two Masters. _ You're either for God or you're not.

*I'll just keep praying for anyone who is stuck in People Bondage to be free in Christ* to worship no matter what other people who say they are Chirstians do:

*That they will not allow the Enemy to use them this way, but to come to the realization that THEY are the reason they are not closer to God or in his will. I pray that they let go of all these excuses, Father, to not get to know you for themselves. Put the right people and the right situations in their paths so they can find hope in you. Turn their eyes away from all that's negative and unproductive. Father you know their hearts..I pray that you heal their wounded hearts..stop the pain, the anger, the discouragement. Heal their broken spirits, renew their minds so that they can see that clear path to you.*

This is my prayer for you today.


----------



## firecracker (Aug 13, 2009)

january noir said:


> She needs to work on that lip liner. What a hot mess.


 That looks like eyeliner on her lips.  She is too cute for all that.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 13, 2009)

We've 'all' vented.   I'm going to ask the mods to close the thread.   I don't want anyone to be upset with one another.  

I moved in 'haste' when I posted and to be truthful, I was upset.   I shared most of the reasons why in my post above.    

I apologize to each of you for every offense regarding this thread.  

Please be blessed and don't allow this to hinder your worship or growth in the love of our Lord Jesus Christ.    

You don't deserve to miss out on the joys of loving the Lord and having Him in your life in the _FULLNESS_ of all of His Love for you.   

Don't give up on the Church.   The 'Real' Church', who is Jesus has not given up on you.    

Sadly, this issue with Thomas Weeks won't be the 'last' fallen from Grace publically or privately.   Nevertheless, I have to learn to 'Keep it Moving' and not allow it to hinder my growth and love in the Lord.    

I allowed this issue to 'tick' me off because it was made so public.  Too many women are staying or returning or entering into abusive relationships, thinking that because he's a 'said' man of God that he's going to be okay.    It takes years for an abuser to be set free; especially to the degree of Thomas Weeks.   

There is a false image; a false representation, a dangerous message of false hope and false faith, being delivered into the hearts and minds of women who may lose their lives.    

Am I taking this too far?  I don't thnk so.  Do I know everything about this man?  Indeed not!  I will never profess to this.    However, wouldn't it be far beneficial as a 'said' Minister, to publized getting help for men who are abusers (or abused) and women) who are abused (and possibly abusers)?    

What sugar coat this serious dilema?   Why make God look like a liar?   How so?   

Indeed with this 'mixed message' of repentence *but not* *Rehabilation* with skilled and qualified profesionals, Thomas Weeks is giving folks the dangerous illusion that all is well and he can go on as a healed man.  I'm more than sure he has _verbally_ placed God in his plans and actions somewhere with this.     

So then what happens when (if) it fails?  He strikes again?   He has made God a liar, by his professions and then his actions.   

 So, all of this to say what?    

Forgive him?  Of course.   Indeed we forgive.   Excuse him?   NO!  I'm not taking anything this man says as Gospel, not even with a grain of salt.

Am I maligning him?  Disparaging him?    I hope not.   I'm simply not seeing him as trustworthy and it's not about money so much as it is about the souls who look to him as a leader and are following him and his behavior.   

*I canmot smooth this out.*    I know there are unkind remarks being made about him.   

Yet there too many precious souls are going to suffer because of this.   Too many women are going to stay in relationships with false hopes; dangerous illusions; blind faith, when in reality, they need to leave, take flight and leave where they should not be.    And there are men in abusive situations as well, who need to leave and not stay.

Thomas Weeks is *NOT* rehabilatated from being an abuser.  He's still abusing by way of abusing the minds of those who follow and look up to him for guidance.   This I take great issue with.   He needs to come clean.  That's the kind of man I will respect.  Come clean and public with rehabilitation and *not* a mockery of Marriage and Ministry.   These are two precious gifts of God with should not be tampered with.  

Again, I apologize for offending everyone with this thread and for acting in haste by posting.   I'm learning and I'm pressing on to learn more.  Jesus is worth it and always will be.  

Love and blessings everyone.   I truly mean this.     

Don't be upset with anyone's feelings about this topic or any other.  Just move on with what God has for you and love each other.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Aug 13, 2009)

Sigh. This is why I almost NEVER post in the Christian forum. Duly noted, will not be back for any reason. 

Buh-bye.


----------



## Laela (Aug 13, 2009)

Well said Sister Shimmie. My husband holds your position that Weeks can't possibly be rehabilitated since it takes time. He and you could be right, but only time will tell. In the meantime, God is still God. If he shouldn't be preaching, God will be sure to remove him.

It's not my intention to offend, but I find it very unfortunate that anyone will blame others for their personal decision not to go to church. Just like we can't sugarcoat Week's abusive past, we can't sugarcoat excuses. God deserves much more than that.

Lion and the lamb... 



Shimmie said:


> We've 'all' vented.   I'm going to ask the mods to close the thread.   I don't want anyone to be upset with one another.
> 
> I moved in 'haste' when I posted and to be truthful, I was upset.   I shared most of the reasons why in my post above.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikz24 (Aug 13, 2009)

It's just really sad that people are not willing to attend church because of something someone else does or not come to to the christian forum because of threads or posts they don't like. I just can't get this. Then why do you go to work, the supermarket, bank etc? I love this forum and nothing is gonna keep me from it. Everyone is free to vent and express how they feel about something, even Christians. We are human beings too. Sorry for venting. I just needed to say this.


----------



## CosmopolitanChic (Aug 13, 2009)

Laela said:


> I *What sin are these two people committing marrying each other*? Can someone please explain it to me?
> This is my prayer for you today.


 
Adultery? I always thought a man is supposed to be of one wife, especially a bishop.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 13, 2009)

Laela said:


> Well said Sister Shimmie. My husband holds your position that Weeks can't possibly be rehabilitated since it takes time. He and you could be right, but only time will tell. In the meantime, God is still God. If he shouldn't be preaching, God will be sure to remove him.
> 
> *It's not my intention to offend, but I find it very unfortunate that anyone will blame others for their personal decision not to go to church. Just like we can't sugarcoat Week's abusive past, we can't sugarcoat excuses. God deserves much more than that.*
> 
> Lion and the lamb...


 
I apologize to you Laela, because I know your heart and Ministry is in 'healing' those who are hurting.   Your Miinstry restores and rebuilds lost and stolen lives.      And I'm up here 'firing' up the grill to burn Weeks.     I admit it.   And I apologize to you, this forum and to God.   

I do not readily 'trust' a woman beater, an abuser, a liar and a fool and a coward.   It's takes years of therapy to overcome this rage and actually demonic behavior.  I've been there.   My ex-husband was an abuser; and only by God's grace and my Dad (my earthly Father) was I saved from it.   Just because a man says he's changed doesn't mean that he has.  It takes a lot to move from this kind of rage.  

  At the bolded in your post, I wholeheartedly agree with this.    And I mean wholeheartedly.    

For me personally another excuse is the issue of not coming back into the Christian Forum.   Okay...................   'and'.?   God is still here.  He hasn't left.   If one doesn't see Him here, then bring Him with you.  

Week's is definitely not a reason or an excuse for not attending Church.   Perhaps not *HIS* church but not Church as a whole and a good one.   

I see more folks finding a new hair stylist after a bad perm or hair cut, which nearly 'balded' them, faster than they will find a new Church to attend.       

Or some will find a new car after being in a serious car wreck, before finding a new Church.   

I am NOT speaking about everyone, but there are some  (not all - * not* *'here'*) who complain about Church as a whole are not following Jesus as a whole.   

For even when Jesus was 'put off' by the scribes and pharisees, He still went about His Father's business and upheld the entire word of God.     Even when they mocked Him on the cross, He still fulfilled the 'call' upon His life, in spite of the fact that He could have bailed out.   He never stopped growing in the knowledge of His Father.

When someone offends or reviles us, Jesus told us to shake the dust off of our feet and to move on to the next town.   

Just go where one can receive the love of God and flow in His Spirit.  The Churchs are there.   More good than not so good.     

Tell hubbie, I like him.  He agrees with me.   

For you:  
-------------------------------------

I'm going to have this thread locked to keep peace. 

It's time to return to our *ForHim* 'Bridal Shower'.  It's time to have another snack and to look at some Bridal Gowns.   :reddancer:


----------



## Laela (Aug 13, 2009)

Shimmie, you have the right to speak what's on your heart as does everyone else here. I can't speak for anyone else, but I'm not angry not put off nor offended, so no need to apologize.

*It is I who must apologize* to you or anyone else here if I came off as insensitive on this issue. Domestic violence is nothing to take lightly and I truly am saddened to hear you went throught that. But God is good and I'm sure he delights in your moving on and praising him in spite of that!! 

Can a tiger change his stripes? I believe he can, only through Christ Jesus. But as you can see, I'm in the minority.. lol

I've far removed myself from any rage concerning the abuser that took my sister's life, because even he can be (and may have already been) forgiven by God. I have forgiven him a long time ago. This is what had helped me come to terms to move on. I can understand that news like this can recall old hurts. But, please don't let men like that get the best of you..it's a trick of the enemy and I'm glad you saw that quickly. Praise be to the Holy Spirit.

I have so much love and respect for you (and many of the other women in this ForHim) that I, too, won't let anything /post keep me away. I'll take my rebukes/admonition in love and keep it moving...I  will relay the message to DH.

This forum definitely isn't for the faint at heart.  

  

God bless you, my Sister!




Shimmie said:


> I apologize to you Laela, because I know your heart and Ministry is in 'healing' those who are hurting.   Your Miinstry restores and rebuilds lost and stolen lives.      And I'm up here 'firing' up the grill to burn Weeks.     I admit it.   And I apologize to you, this forum and to God.
> 
> I do not readily 'trust' a woman beater, an abuser, a liar and a fool and a coward.   It's takes years of therapy to overcome this rage and actually demonic behavior.  I've been there.   My ex-husband was an abuser; and only by God's grace and my Dad (my earthly Father) was I saved from it.   Just because a man says he's changed doesn't mean that he has.  It takes a lot to move from this kind of rage.
> 
> ...






oh wow.... that was too funny..  



Shimmie said:


> *I see more folks finding a new hair stylist after a bad perm or hair cut, which nearly 'balded' them, faster than they will find a new Church to *attend.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 13, 2009)

Special Request to Mods: 
:Rose:   *Thread Topic Closed *  :Rose:  

:Rose:  Thank you  :Rose:​ 


For everyone​


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 13, 2009)

closing thread at originator's request


----------

